# Anyone running their stem directly on top of the Headfit nut?



## Ppopp (Jun 20, 2011)

I seem to remember that look recommends running a spacer between the Headfit nut and the stem, but I'm thinking I would like to drop my stem another 5 mm. Is anyone currently running their stem directly on top of the headset? Any real reason this would be a problem?


----------



## RK250 (Nov 16, 2007)

Ppopp, I did that not too long ago with a Pro Vibe S stem. Pro measures the Vibe in sort of a funky way not only for length (a bit long) but the dimension for where it attaches to the steer tube as well. First, it is 44mm instead of the typical 40mm in thickness so I slammed it right on the Headfit...gotta admit, I scratched my head wondering about that interface. It looked like the stem would be happier sitting on a spacer. I only took it for 1 ride and went back to my Pro PLT stem with a homemade 2mm carbon spacer. So maybe just get a thin spacer between the stem and the Headfit, eh?


----------



## OrenPerets (Feb 22, 2006)

*running a 595 headfit with stem slammed*

exactly like you mention. has been like that for ~1 month.

No issues (yet ?).

Oren

p.s.

this guy (Gallery: Pro Bike: Jack Bauer?s Look 595 - BikeRadar) does


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2003)

IIRC, Look only recommends this to make it easier to get the wrench in to adjust the headfit system.


----------

